# Uwi na tayo



## sara89

*H*i can someone please tranlate this sentense for me? *S*omeone send it to me. *M*y name is *P*atty... "kapati. Ui natayo mahal kita kaibigan*.*" *I* don*'*t know if the person wrote it right but this what *I* receibed. THANKS BYE


----------



## niernier

sara89 said:


> hi can someone please tranlate this sentense for me? someone send it to me. my name is patty... "kapati. Ui natayo mahal kita kaibigan" i dont know if the person wrote it right but this what i receibed. THANKS BYE



The words in blue are open to other reading.
'Kapati' could be the word 'kapatid' which means 'brother/sister'
Or another reading is, if your good name is 'Patty', then it could be read as 'Ka Patty', which I guess is a name you will be called in an organization where you treat one another as brothers and sisters.

If I read this correctly 'Ui natayo' is "Uwi na tayo"(Let's go home)
'Mahal kita kaibigan' means "I love you friend"

**To the moderators, this is the Tagalog language. Kindly edit the thread title as you please.


----------

